# Looking for rock pigeon, Long Island, NY area



## jemmus (Jul 27, 2010)

Hi,
Sorry for this geographically-local post, but I haven't had any luck with web searching. I live in Long Island, New York and my 10-year-old autistic son and I would like to find a young rock pigeon to hand tame. (Actually I'd like maybe a fantail instead, but little Alex has his heart set on one of the guys you see around parks and train stations... ). Does anyone have any ideas on where we might be able to buy/adopt a rock pigeon around Long Island? Thanks much!


----------



## Patty_Duke (May 10, 2007)

Hi 

My name is Pat i do rescues at the train stations and encourage you to adopt
you can contact me through pigeon talk I live on the south shore of LI and
would be glad to help you find a bird


----------



## jemmus (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks Pat, I'll send you a message.


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi and welcome! This is a great place to learn about pigeons. I live in White Plains Ny , if your son enjoys having his pigeon and wants a 2nd I will give him a Fantail. Also Alex.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well jemmus, I guess you sure came to the right place to ask. Good luck with your new bird/s. I'm sure you will enjoy them. Pigeons are a lot of fun to have. I have a loft full of rescues. Be sure to come back, as there is so much to learn about caring for your birds, and this is a good place to find information.


----------



## cotdt (Apr 26, 2010)

jemmus said:


> Hi,
> I live in Long Island, New York and my 10-year-old autistic son and I would like to find a young rock pigeon to hand tame.


There's a lot of pigeon fanciers in NY, I'm sure you can ask one of them for a baby or egg. It's some work involved in raising the little ones though.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

cotdt said:


> There's a lot of pigeon fanciers in NY, I'm sure you can ask one of them for a baby or egg. It's some work involved in raising the little ones though.


Not really a good idea to start with an egg. It's important for the baby to be fed by the parents. The pigeon milk they feed it is important for health and good growth. And it's work to raise one from hatching. So many things can go wrong. Believe me, you don't want to have to feed a new born pigeon baby. If you can get a young bird, maybe just weaned, who has been handled a lot, it helps. But even older birds can become friendly with time and patience. I know. I have a whole loft full of rescues. A lot just depends on the birds personality, and they're all different. Some of my rescues are friendlier than some of my oops babies.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Hi, I think if you adopt a rescue bird, you are not only making happy your son, you are also helping a rescue bird to have a home, sometimes you find birds that are non releaseable, and they are also the best companion. 

Good luck.

Ivette


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ivor said:


> Hi, I think if you adopt a rescue bird, you are not only making happy your son, you are also helping a rescue bird to have a home, sometimes you find birds that are non releaseable, and they are also the best companion.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Ivette


I agree with you. I think that is a wonderful way to go.


----------



## jemmus (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks all-- I did definitely come to the right place! We'll be adopting a young feral with member Patty Duke's gracious help. Thanks Pat!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's wonderful! Thank God there are people like Patty Duke out there helping these little guys, and for people like you who are willing to give them forever homes. Please keep us updated on things.


----------



## elviradane (Jun 3, 2011)

i just lost my chick this morning.....im hearbroken and my husband isnt doing so well.....the vet said he passed due to an inherent bacteria from the mom.....id love to get another chick almost that young.........he just started getting his pin feathers, so id like to stay that young......he was a couple weeks old.....im in floral park long island ny


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

elviradane said:


> i just lost my chick this morning.....im hearbroken and my husband isnt doing so well.....the vet said he passed due to an inherent bacteria from the mom.....id love to get another chick almost that young.........he just started getting his pin feathers, so id like to stay that young......he was a couple weeks old.....im in floral park long island ny


Unless you have the experience and the time to be hand feeding a baby pigeon, your best bet is to find a baby that has weaned.


----------



## elviradane (Jun 3, 2011)

he was our first pigeon.....the vet said we were doing everything right


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

elviradane said:


> he was our first pigeon.....the vet said we were doing everything right


I don't question whether you were caring for a pigeon correctly. I question whether you are able (and want to) care for a baby pigeon - hand feeding every three hours. Better for the baby to be fed by its parents. The crop milk it will get is nutritionally complete and provides antibodies to help maintain good health.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

Welcome to PT


----------



## elviradane (Jun 3, 2011)

i totaly understand......im sorry if my comment came off wrong......it was just a horrible morning.....we cared for him round the clock with the feeding and love and warmth.....i want to ask you...will a weaned pigeon become attached to a human as if he was around humans even younger? i never knew how attached and loving they can be


----------



## ptras (Jun 29, 2010)

elviradane said:


> i totaly understand......im sorry if my comment came off wrong......it was just a horrible morning.....we cared for him round the clock with the feeding and love and warmth.....i want to ask you...will a weaned pigeon become attached to a human as if he was around humans even younger? i never knew how attached and loving they can be


Most pigeons can bond with humans, even if they are not hand-raised prior to weaning. A newly weaned pigeon will bond quite readily.


----------



## elviradane (Jun 3, 2011)

o awesome!!!!! id love another pigeon.......i miss him so much


----------

